# K3B keeps failing...

## TerranAce007

I emerged k3b without any errors, but when I try to burn a cd, it keeps failing saying a buffer underrun probably occurred and I should choose a lower burn speed. I have tried everything down to 1x and it doesn't work.

If I disable burnfree, then I get an error saying cdrecord can't allocate memory.

My drive is identified as 'Slimtype COMBO LSC-24082K." It is a 24/12/40 CD-RW and 8x DVD-ROM drive in my laptop. I am running on an AMD64 system.

What USE flags should I use with K3B? I have dvd, dvdr, and cdr? What else do I need to configure?

Here is the debug output

===============\System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version: 3.3.3

cdrecord

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.9-gentoo-custom

/usr/bin/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

scsidev: '/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd'

devname: '/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. Cannot get SCSI I/O buffer.

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

Waiting for data on stdin...

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd speed=1 -tao -eject -multi -waiti -xa -tsize=241s - 

mkisofs

-----------------------

XA signatures found

NO Rock Ridge present

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Found XA directory extension record.

241

XA signatures found

NO Rock Ridge present

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Found XA directory extension record.

mkisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 0,39946 -prev-session /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -gui -graft-points -volid 050103_0954 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-andrew/k3bH3mAqa.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-andrew/k3bHSREDa.tmp -joliet -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-andrew/k3bKSYrEb.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-andrew/k3bvbDwQa.tmp /home/andrew/.kde3.3/share/apps/k3b/temp/dummydir0/ 

msinfo

-----------------------

0,39946

msinfo comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord dev=/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -msinfo 

===============

----------

## lotw

 *TerranAce007 wrote:*   

> I emerged k3b without any errors, but when I try to burn a cd, it keeps failing saying a buffer underrun probably occurred and I should choose a lower burn speed. I have tried everything down to 1x and it doesn't work.

 

Are you burning an ISO or CUE/BIN image?  If so try doing it as root.  Also the first time you emerge K3B you should run the K3bSetup and then apply the settings so that all users have access to certain programs that are required for K3B to work.

----------

## Keyed

There are some issues with k3b and the some of the 2.6 kernels. There are also several threads on it. I finally got mine working on kernel 2.6.10 and k3b 0.11.18 as root. K3b 0.11.18 has some setup changes to work with the newer kernels.

----------

## lotw

 *Keyed wrote:*   

> There are some issues with k3b and the some of the 2.6 kernels. There are also several threads on it. I finally got mine working on kernel 2.6.10 and k3b 0.11.18 as root. K3b 0.11.18 has some setup changes to work with the newer kernels.

 

I am using the latest version of the 2.6 kernel and I have no problems writting any type disc as a user, except Bin/Cue and ISO files.  Those have to be done as root, but I rarely write those so I don't notice too much.

----------

## TerranAce007

Well I can burn just fine as root, so it must be a permissions problem?

I remember about the 2.6.8 bug because I experienced it on my desktop system under fedora core 2. I just went down to a 2.6.7 and was fine.

My gentoo laptop, however, is an AMD64 and has a 2.6.9 kernel. I have FC3 on my desktop now running 2.6.9 also, and it burns cds fine. In that case, it shouldnt be a problem under 2.6.9, should it? Or maybe the fedora kernel source was already patched and I need to get the same patch for the gentoo-dev-sources kernel?

I know at least my burner works now, but how to I go about making it work when burning as a normal user. I don't want to have to type my root password everytime.

----------

## lotw

 *TerranAce007 wrote:*   

> I know at least my burner works now, but how to I go about making it work when burning as a normal user. I don't want to have to type my root password everytime.

 

Well as far as mine goes it works perfect, except with ISO/BIN Images, but you have to make sure you run the k3bsetup as admin everytime you updgrade k3b.  I am still looking in to figuring out how to get those two image formats to work as a normal user.

----------

## nielchiano

maybe something to add:

I have (i think) the same problem, but different  :Wink: 

I also get the cdrecord memory error, but I have this "Extra":

I boot up my machine, an can burn with k3b. But if I want to burn a second time, I get an error telling me the locking of the drive failed. If I try to erease the CD manualy with cdrecord, I get that menory-error.

But I am able to burn 1 DVD after each reboot...

running as root solves the cdrecord-blank problem

----------

## lotw

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> maybe something to add:
> 
> I have (i think) the same problem, but different 
> 
> I also get the cdrecord memory error, but I have this "Extra":
> ...

 

This problem is now happening to me, can burn once per boot it seems, at least as a normal user.  The root can burn as much as they want.  The only thing I did lately was switch from the 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 kernel to the 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel.  It worked fine in the 2.6.9 kernel, so must have something to do with the new one.

I am going to attempt recompiling the cdr stuff and see if that fixes it.

----------

## longtallugly

dunno if anybody that's been having problems has fixed anything, but just to add my $.02....  i was having the "can't allocate scsi i/o buffer" problem with 2.6.9 and after upgrading to 2.6.10 too (i never bothered to fix it in 2.6.9 because i didn't ever *need* to burn a cd) but for some reason it burned dvds fine.  anyhow, after upgrading to kernel 2.6.10-r4 (gentoo-dev-sources) and upgrading k3b to 0.11.18 and running k3bsetup as root (allowing it to change permissions to whatever it thought was best for my devices & utilities), i can now burn cds.  :Very Happy:   hope this info helps somebody.

  jay

----------

## lotw

 *Quote:*   

> This problem is now happening to me, can burn once per boot it seems, at least as a normal user.  The root can burn as much as they want.  The only thing I did lately was switch from the 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 kernel to the 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel.  It worked fine in the 2.6.9 kernel, so must have something to do with the new one.
> 
> I am going to attempt recompiling the cdr stuff and see if that fixes it.

 

Ok, I just re-emerged cdrutils, cdrdao, and cdrecord-prodvd and still have the same problem.  I can only burn once as a user, but as many times as I want as root.  Here is the following report:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.18 

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid Games-00165 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-erik/k3bJ0DQFb.tmp -udf -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-erik/k3bxGVQec.tmp 

```

----------

## destr0yr

 *lotw wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   This problem is now happening to me, can burn once per boot it seems, at least as a normal user.  The root can burn as much as they want.  The only thing I did lately was switch from the 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 kernel to the 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel.  It worked fine in the 2.6.9 kernel, so must have something to do with the new one.
> 
> I am going to attempt recompiling the cdr stuff and see if that fixes it. 
> 
> Ok, I just re-emerged cdrutils, cdrdao, and cdrecord-prodvd and still have the same problem.  I can only burn once as a user, but as many times as I want as root.  Here is the following report:
> ...

 

i did what t0c suggested here, chmod +s /usr/bin/growisofs

----------

## lysergicacid

had same prob couldnt burn dvdrw's so downgraded dvd+rw-tools and all sorted here -->> 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8
```

  didnt work for me at all 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.20.4.10.8
```

 works tho , hope it helps

----------

